# Working dog kibble?



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Any suggestions for a good high calorie kibble for working dogs? I am looking for some good suggestions for dogs who do flyball, agility, and have high metabolism. Something that is ideally cost-effective as the people I know own multiple dogs. Any ideas would be great!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

TOTW, Orijen, NV Instinct. Basically high calorie and grain free would be your best bet.

My parent's feed Nutra Nuggets to their ranch BC. $25/40lb bag, last a 45lb dog less than a month.... and he's got constant upset tummy. Versus me feeding my working 50lb Sibe/GSD mutt higher quality food where a $50-60/30lb bag would last her three months. Its even cheaper now that I'm feeding her raw actually.


----------



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hadley said:


> Any suggestions for a good high calorie kibble for working dogs? I am looking for some good suggestions for dogs who do flyball, agility, and have high metabolism. Something that is ideally cost-effective as the people I know own multiple dogs. Any ideas would be great!


diamond extreme athlete dog food is high calorie dog food and high in protein. good for working dogs or dogs with high metabolism. i had my dog on it for a while and it was good. i raw feed now. the cost of the dog food is ok also 40lb bag u can get it for 40$ maybe cheaper online


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My sheltie's breeder does flyball and agility and feeds Orijen and Acana only.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Hadley said:


> Any suggestions for a good high calorie kibble for working dogs? I am looking for some good suggestions for dogs who do flyball, agility, and have high metabolism. Something that is ideally cost-effective as the people I know own multiple dogs. Any ideas would be great!


Our GSP is on EVO Turkey & Chicken. Not only is it grainless, but you actually feed LESS of it than comprable "bargain brands". For example, he was getting 4 cups of another food, and STILL looked underfed (not to mention a LOT of "output").

Now he gets 2 1/2 cups of the EVO and looks like the lean muscled athlete that he is.

FWIW, he's right in the middle of Field Trial/Hunting season, so he is putting out a lot of energy every time he hits the ground. During the Summer he's involved in obedience & some field work.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Look for high fat content with good quality meats and no grains.


----------

